# Jet Tools Support JWBS-18



## Jim427 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say that I'm surprised. My shop is 80% Jet tools and the few times I used customer support it was always a good experience. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

I have found Jet customer support to be a very iffy proposition. I've called, probably three times, and one out of three was helpful the other two were either rude or seemed less than interested. A small sample size but one that has left me with the impression that customer service is not an important aspect of their business. It is important to me, so I have migrated away from Jet.


----------



## fleet56 (Nov 17, 2020)

Unfortunately, I have several tools as well. Until this last purchase, I was a happy advocate of Jet. With one call with Jackie, the first of many, I am wanting to replace them too. What do you think is a good alternative? I have a Grizzly lathe and not a big fan of theirs. Powermatic is owned by the JPW group so I worry the support will be the same as Jet not to mention the pricing.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

That would be frustrating.

What steps have you been through on trying to diagnose the vibration? Do you get it with the blade off?
Motor/bearings, lower wheel/bearings, upper wheel/bearings, tires, and the blade can all cause problems. Tires, in particular, can be really annoying. (but you'd like to not be chasing through these things with a new machine)

Matt


----------



## fleet56 (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah, thanks, Matt. All this and more have been tried. I just got an upper wheel from UPS, replaced it on my machine and it's fix, YAY. Since they can't return a call or email, I think I'll reciprocate and not let them know that 3 months and 8 days after I took delivery, it works.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Fleet. Are you saying the top wheel was out of round or warped? That's not a good sign that a company has such poor quality control.

Was it difficult to remove the upper wheel? I know it wouldn't be fun on my Grizzly.
I was having trouble with straight cuts until I watched the YouTube video hosted by the Woodwhisperer.
He had Alex Snardgrass show how he tunes a band saw. It's the best one by far.


----------



## fleet56 (Nov 17, 2020)

*Final post on this subject*
"The Bandsaw from hell" Below is my Facebook messenger conversations with Jet.

Nov 9, 2020, 3:12 PM
November 11th it will be 3 months since I purchased the JWBS-18 bandsaw. This is my 9th communication with Jet and you concerning the defective function of the bandsaw. To date, Jet has contacted me 0 times about this issue. Jet has left me guessing and calling to check on your progress to resolve the issue. In September, after I called to check on parts you promised to send, Anthony discovered my email was misplaced in jets office somewhere. When the parts did arrive, all were incorrect. Question: Is Jet capable of resolving this issue? If not, can you please come to get this machine and give me my refund? I would love to have a functioning bandsaw to use.

Nov 10, 2020, 12:42 PM
Mark, I'm sorry that you have had so many issues with receiving customer service for your bandsaw. Can you please provide me with your email address and the number that you call customer service with?

Mon 3:47 PM
Not sure why everything is so hard with Jet Tools. 3 months waiting for my saw to get fixed and now I can't get a straight answer on the $200 rebate that was offered on this saw. Is this company going through financial troubles from COVID? This rebate is 66 business days old.

Tue 12/1/2020 9:02 AM
Good Morning Mark,

Looks like Woodworking products were not eligible for the promotion.

The jet website not only gave me a specific dollar amount for my purchase, but it also directed me to the form and accepted and acknowledged my data input. This site has defrauded me from the start. It has been three months of hell directly because of your service department (Dave) and customer support. Everyone at Jet Tools should be embarrassed to work there. What a POS company this has turned out to be. Hope you enjoyed defrauding me out of my $200. I would have not purchased the unit had I not been offered the rebate. Poor quality, untrained service staff, rude customer service, and now defrauding me are all icing on the cake. Merry F-ing Christmas to all of you at Jet Tools.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I purchased this saw when they were on sale for 10% off (about the same time you did) It took a month to find out it was backordered and I wouldn't have it for at least another month.

I cancelled the order….. I'm still fighting to get my money back!

NOTE: I did not purchase it directly through Jet.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I recently bought a Jet machine through Home Depot because they allow 180 days for returns right now! If anything goes wrong, I'm taking it back. There is another much more expensive machine I wanted to buy and I'm looking for an excuse to go for it. I'm giving Jet a chance though. Their 20 inch helical head planer has been working well.


----------

